# Exam Cafe Questions



## JoeysVee (Jul 26, 2009)

If you look at the ME Exam Cafe overview here,

http://ppi2pass.com/ppi/ECMain_pg_infoME.html

You'll see they say the 900 problems you have access to are non-quantitative but are just like real exam questions. WTF???? like 95% of the ME exam questions are quantitative so wouldn't this Exam Cafe be a complete rip off?

Also if you look here,

http://ppi2pass.com/ppi/ECMain_pg_topicsME.html

You'll see the topics with the largest number of problems are mathematics and plant engineering....which strict mathematics questions are not even on the exam and plant engineering may have 1 or 2 questions on the exam but hardly worth putting a lot of effort into studying...and these are the largest 2 topic areas for the Exam Cafe.

This doesn't seem like a waste.....it seems like a rip off to me! I think you would be WAY better off spending your time doing quantitative problems like 6-min solutions, sample exams, MERM problems, etc.


----------



## benbo (Jul 26, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> I think you would be WAY better off spending your time doing quantitative problems like 6-min solutions, sample exams, MERM problems, etc.


It is a rip-off. I bought it, and it was completely useless.

Maybe for the FE it would help, not the PE.

On the FE you only have one reference book, without an index, and only 2 minutes per problem. It might pay to memorize some "qualitative" facts, although you can never be sure you are memorizing the right ones.

For the PE you can bring in multiple references, with indexes. I believe that most "qualitative" problems on the test can be answered either because you know the fact from working related "quantitative" problems, or you have eight minutes per problem to look it up.


----------



## MikeR (Jul 26, 2009)

benbo said:


> It is a rip-off. I bought it, and it was completely useless.
> Maybe for the FE it would help, not the PE.
> 
> On the FE you only have one reference book, without an index, and only 2 minutes per problem. It might pay to memorize some "qualitative" facts, although you can never be sure you are memorizing the right ones.
> ...


For the PE exam, the exam cafe is a waste of time and a rip off. Except for a few decent reference books and some study materials (DVD's, CD's), most stuff that PPI sells including their review classes are a rip off.


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 26, 2009)

MikeR said:


> For the PE exam, the exam cafe is a waste of time and a rip off. Except for a few decent reference books and some study materials (DVD's, CD's), most stuff that PPI sells including their review classes are a rip off.


Which review classes did you take from PPI?


----------



## MikeR (Jul 31, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> Which review classes did you take from PPI?


I am retracting the remark about the review class. In the past I was informed that their classes were not good and canceled last April's review class. But a co-worker and a few others have recommended their Northern California classes highly. He went to a class given by Rich Davis in Nor CAL and was impressed. He passed on his first attempt. The pass rate of his class was quite high.

I am eating crow now and just signed up for a class, cos I need it... bad.


----------



## Shaggy (Aug 3, 2009)

MikeR said:


> I am retracting the remark about the review class. In the past I was informed that their classes were not good and canceled last April's review class. But a co-worker and a few others have recommended their Northern California classes highly. He went to a class given by Rich Davis in Nor CAL and was impressed. He passed on his first attempt. The pass rate of his class was quite high.
> I am eating crow now and just signed up for a class, cos I need it... bad.


I'll second the Rich Davis comment. I took his class in So Cal and passed first try. Highly recommend his class.


----------



## ROBIAMEIT (Aug 3, 2009)

School of PE classes did it for me

i thought they were pretty good.


----------



## JoeysVee (Aug 3, 2009)

ROBIAMEIT said:


> School of PE classes did it for me
> i thought they were pretty good.


Do you have a link?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Aug 4, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> Do you have a link?


Go to this link

And type in "School of PE"


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 4, 2009)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Go to this link
> And type in "School of PE"


Joeys,

I think Mike you gave the wrong link. Try this one.


----------



## JoeysVee (Aug 4, 2009)

Well...it's true. There's an asshole in every crowd. I did a search before I asked for a link.

He said, "school of pe classes did it for me", so I searched for, "school of pe classes" and didn't get anything close. Try it and see.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Aug 4, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> Well...it's true. There's an asshole in every crowd. I did a search before I asked for a link.
> He said, "school of pe classes did it for me", so I searched for, "school of pe classes" and didn't get anything close. Try it and see.


Re-read my post before you start calling names. Try "school of pe" as I said and it's the very first result. The very first result.


----------



## JoeysVee (Aug 4, 2009)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Re-read my post before you start calling names. Try "school of pe" as I said and it's the very first result. The very first result.



I know...you are right if you have the exact search criteria you'll get it as the 1st result. I just wanted you to know I did try to search for it and didn't get it since I used, "school of PE classes". You were basically telling me to do a search instead of linking the site.


----------

